# Small Secretary With Tambour Door



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*Part 1*

This is the first of a multi-part series detailing the construction of a small secretary built in the Federal style. One of the more interesting details of this piece are dual horizontal tambour doors that cover the drawers in the top hutch.

As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Part 1*
> 
> This is the first of a multi-part series detailing the construction of a small secretary built in the Federal style. One of the more interesting details of this piece are dual horizontal tambour doors that cover the drawers in the top hutch.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Very interesting project


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Part 1*
> 
> This is the first of a multi-part series detailing the construction of a small secretary built in the Federal style. One of the more interesting details of this piece are dual horizontal tambour doors that cover the drawers in the top hutch.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Very interesting project
> 
> - NormG


It's going to be interesting to see if it actually works out! HaHa


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Part 1*
> 
> This is the first of a multi-part series detailing the construction of a small secretary built in the Federal style. One of the more interesting details of this piece are dual horizontal tambour doors that cover the drawers in the top hutch.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Ditto, "very interesting"


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*

This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.

As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Coming along nicely Guy


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Coming along nicely Guy
> 
> - Roger


Thanks Roger!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


I'm thinking you posted a video? Those of us using iOS devices can't watch embedded video on LJ. Could you post a link to the video? Then we can watch.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> I m thinking you posted a video? Those of us using iOS devices can t watch embedded video on LJ. Could you post a link to the video? Then we can watch.
> 
> - Buckethead


Really? I didn't know that. I have edited the post so it also has the link now. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Thanks, Guy! I'll watch now, too!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Wow! That is going to be a beautiful piece. The precision of your dowel joinery is very impressive!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Wow! That is going to be a beautiful piece. The precision of your dowel joinery is very impressive!
> 
> - gfadvm


Thanks. So far it has been a lot of work. Just finished up the drawers for the hutch today, and still have a long way to go!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Another awesome project. Looking forward to the next video. Thanks.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Thanks for adding the link. This is already an amazing piece! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Another awesome project. Looking forward to the next video. Thanks.
> 
> - Julian


Thanks Julian! The next video should be edited and posted next weekend. I will be adding the tambour doors.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Thanks for adding the link. This is already an amazing piece! Looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> - Buckethead


No problem. I wonder why no one said anything before about the IOS issue? Or is it just common knowledge?


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


This piece is awesome, wonderful detail work


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hutch Joinery and Glue Up*
> 
> This video shows how I tackle the joinery for the hutch. I also go through the assembly and glue up. I know this is fairly dry material for a video, however I felt it was necessary to show how to approach the fairly difficult glue up and joinery issues.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> This piece is awesome, wonderful detail work
> 
> - NormG


Thanks Norman. It's the little things that can make an ordinary project a great project. It's a matter of taking the extra time to do them.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*Making the Tambour Door*

In this video, I start with rough lumber and mill it down to make the slats for the tambour door. Then place them in a jig, glue on the canvas and presto! A tambour door is made! Then I rabbet the tambour and install it in the hutch. 
As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Making the Tambour Door*
> 
> In this video, I start with rough lumber and mill it down to make the slats for the tambour door. Then place them in a jig, glue on the canvas and presto! A tambour door is made! Then I rabbet the tambour and install it in the hutch.
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Very cool build Guy. I would only ad one thing. On your wedges that lock those slats together for gluing, maybe a small bit of sandpaper glued onto the wedges so they really don't slip?? Just a suggestion. The tambor door/s came out very nicely and your steps of doing it were a pleasure to watch. Got it in me brain for future use..


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Making the Tambour Door*
> 
> In this video, I start with rough lumber and mill it down to make the slats for the tambour door. Then place them in a jig, glue on the canvas and presto! A tambour door is made! Then I rabbet the tambour and install it in the hutch.
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Thanks Roger. And that is a good idea for the wedges. I eventually ended up clamping one of them into place so I could hammer them tighter.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Making the Tambour Door*
> 
> In this video, I start with rough lumber and mill it down to make the slats for the tambour door. Then place them in a jig, glue on the canvas and presto! A tambour door is made! Then I rabbet the tambour and install it in the hutch.
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


That is coming along perfectly! Your attention to detail really paid off with that perfect fit on the sliding door. This is just a spectacular build. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Making the Tambour Door*
> 
> In this video, I start with rough lumber and mill it down to make the slats for the tambour door. Then place them in a jig, glue on the canvas and presto! A tambour door is made! Then I rabbet the tambour and install it in the hutch.
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> That is coming along perfectly! Your attention to detail really paid off with that perfect fit on the sliding door. This is just a spectacular build. Thanks for taking us along.
> 
> - gfadvm


Thanks for the comment and of course watching!


----------



## whiteshoecovers (Jun 7, 2015)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Making the Tambour Door*
> 
> In this video, I start with rough lumber and mill it down to make the slats for the tambour door. Then place them in a jig, glue on the canvas and presto! A tambour door is made! Then I rabbet the tambour and install it in the hutch.
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Great video! I have a couple questions:

1. Is the rounded profile you route on the front of each stave necessary or just aesthetic?
2. What is the minimum radius do you think this type of door could turn around.
3. Are there other options to installing it into your cabinet other than that permanent entry track you routed?

Thanks a bunch

WSC


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Making the Tambour Door*
> 
> In this video, I start with rough lumber and mill it down to make the slats for the tambour door. Then place them in a jig, glue on the canvas and presto! A tambour door is made! Then I rabbet the tambour and install it in the hutch.
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Great video! I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1. Is the rounded profile you route on the front of each stave necessary or just aesthetic?
> 2. What is the minimum radius do you think this type of door could turn around.
> ...


 Thnaks WSC, I wil ltry to answer your questions one at a time.

1. Purely aesthetic. And I actually chamfered them, not rounded them. Although it could be done either way.
2. I have no idea. I am sure someone somewhere has figured this out mathematically. I just "winged it". That's why I was so happy when it actually worked like I thought it would.
3. I think this system is used in RV's quite a bit, and there are aluminum tracks that can be used. Not 100% sure, but I do remember reading about them when I did the research before I built this piece.

What are you planning on building that would use a tambour?


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*Figured Drawer Fronts With Inlay*

In this video, I start by selecting some beautiful figured crotch walnut for the drawer fronts. I resaw the board and then bookmatch the pieces so the "flame" of the figure radiates out from the center of the drawers. I also spend some time cutting and installing inlay in the drawer fronts, build the 6 drawers and then fit them to the openings.

As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Figured Drawer Fronts With Inlay*
> 
> In this video, I start by selecting some beautiful figured crotch walnut for the drawer fronts. I resaw the board and then bookmatch the pieces so the "flame" of the figure radiates out from the center of the drawers. I also spend some time cutting and installing inlay in the drawer fronts, build the 6 drawers and then fit them to the openings.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


The drawers turned out absolutely gorgeous! The inlay was a perfect complement to the figured walnut.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Figured Drawer Fronts With Inlay*
> 
> In this video, I start by selecting some beautiful figured crotch walnut for the drawer fronts. I resaw the board and then bookmatch the pieces so the "flame" of the figure radiates out from the center of the drawers. I also spend some time cutting and installing inlay in the drawer fronts, build the 6 drawers and then fit them to the openings.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> The drawers turned out absolutely gorgeous! The inlay was a perfect complement to the figured walnut.
> 
> - gfadvm


Thanks for the nice comment!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Figured Drawer Fronts With Inlay*
> 
> In this video, I start by selecting some beautiful figured crotch walnut for the drawer fronts. I resaw the board and then bookmatch the pieces so the "flame" of the figure radiates out from the center of the drawers. I also spend some time cutting and installing inlay in the drawer fronts, build the 6 drawers and then fit them to the openings.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


That is looking so fine Guy. Super nice build.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Figured Drawer Fronts With Inlay*
> 
> In this video, I start by selecting some beautiful figured crotch walnut for the drawer fronts. I resaw the board and then bookmatch the pieces so the "flame" of the figure radiates out from the center of the drawers. I also spend some time cutting and installing inlay in the drawer fronts, build the 6 drawers and then fit them to the openings.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> That is looking so fine Guy. Super nice build.
> 
> - Roger


 Thanks Roger!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*Architectural Details and Inlaid Top*

First I work on making the "pillars" for the architectural details in the front of the hutch. Then I carve the "foundations" for the pillars with a chisel. I cut the top to size, and using the router table, I form the decorative edge. Again, I use a router to cut the groove for the inlay, glue the inlay in, flush them to the surface as with the drawers and attach the top. I also show how I fix a pretty big mistake when I was cutting the inlay.

As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Architectural Details and Inlaid Top*
> 
> First I work on making the "pillars" for the architectural details in the front of the hutch. Then I carve the "foundations" for the pillars with a chisel. I cut the top to size, and using the router table, I form the decorative edge. Again, I use a router to cut the groove for the inlay, glue the inlay in, flush them to the surface as with the drawers and attach the top. I also show how I fix a pretty big mistake when I was cutting the inlay.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Really coming alobg nicely Guy


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Architectural Details and Inlaid Top*
> 
> First I work on making the "pillars" for the architectural details in the front of the hutch. Then I carve the "foundations" for the pillars with a chisel. I cut the top to size, and using the router table, I form the decorative edge. Again, I use a router to cut the groove for the inlay, glue the inlay in, flush them to the surface as with the drawers and attach the top. I also show how I fix a pretty big mistake when I was cutting the inlay.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Thanks Roger. There is still a lot of work to do yet.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Architectural Details and Inlaid Top*
> 
> First I work on making the "pillars" for the architectural details in the front of the hutch. Then I carve the "foundations" for the pillars with a chisel. I cut the top to size, and using the router table, I form the decorative edge. Again, I use a router to cut the groove for the inlay, glue the inlay in, flush them to the surface as with the drawers and attach the top. I also show how I fix a pretty big mistake when I was cutting the inlay.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Yours is coming along beautifully. I like it a lot better than the picture of the 'pattern'.

Your fix for the oops looks like it worked perfectly!

The inlays really make this one special.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Architectural Details and Inlaid Top*
> 
> First I work on making the "pillars" for the architectural details in the front of the hutch. Then I carve the "foundations" for the pillars with a chisel. I cut the top to size, and using the router table, I form the decorative edge. Again, I use a router to cut the groove for the inlay, glue the inlay in, flush them to the surface as with the drawers and attach the top. I also show how I fix a pretty big mistake when I was cutting the inlay.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Yours is coming along beautifully. I like it a lot better than the picture of the pattern .
> 
> Your fix for the oops looks like it worked perfectly!
> 
> ...


Thanks gfadvm! I am really happy with how the fix came out.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*Turned Legs and Base Joinery*

I start out with some 12/4 walnut, and cut 4 legs, making sure I use rift sawn lumber. Using a turning that I made for a template, I turn all 4 legs. Then I start on the joinery. This is traditional mortise and tenon joinery throughout, and I show an easy way to get nice tight fitting tenons. The front bottom rail uses a double tenon while the top uses a dovetail to hold everything together. The most unusual thing in this video is that there a shot where you can almost see me smile! Almost….

As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


----------



## robmartin (Feb 1, 2015)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Turned Legs and Base Joinery*
> 
> I start out with some 12/4 walnut, and cut 4 legs, making sure I use rift sawn lumber. Using a turning that I made for a template, I turn all 4 legs. Then I start on the joinery. This is traditional mortise and tenon joinery throughout, and I show an easy way to get nice tight fitting tenons. The front bottom rail uses a double tenon while the top uses a dovetail to hold everything together. The most unusual thing in this video is that there a shot where you can almost see me smile! Almost….
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Great job Guy!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Turned Legs and Base Joinery*
> 
> I start out with some 12/4 walnut, and cut 4 legs, making sure I use rift sawn lumber. Using a turning that I made for a template, I turn all 4 legs. Then I start on the joinery. This is traditional mortise and tenon joinery throughout, and I show an easy way to get nice tight fitting tenons. The front bottom rail uses a double tenon while the top uses a dovetail to hold everything together. The most unusual thing in this video is that there a shot where you can almost see me smile! Almost….
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Great job Guy!
> 
> - robmartin


Thanks Rob!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Turned Legs and Base Joinery*
> 
> I start out with some 12/4 walnut, and cut 4 legs, making sure I use rift sawn lumber. Using a turning that I made for a template, I turn all 4 legs. Then I start on the joinery. This is traditional mortise and tenon joinery throughout, and I show an easy way to get nice tight fitting tenons. The front bottom rail uses a double tenon while the top uses a dovetail to hold everything together. The most unusual thing in this video is that there a shot where you can almost see me smile! Almost….
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Simple technique and gr8 tip/s Guy


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Turned Legs and Base Joinery*
> 
> I start out with some 12/4 walnut, and cut 4 legs, making sure I use rift sawn lumber. Using a turning that I made for a template, I turn all 4 legs. Then I start on the joinery. This is traditional mortise and tenon joinery throughout, and I show an easy way to get nice tight fitting tenons. The front bottom rail uses a double tenon while the top uses a dovetail to hold everything together. The most unusual thing in this video is that there a shot where you can almost see me smile! Almost….
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Simple technique and gr8 tip/s Guy
> 
> - Roger


Hey Roger! It always seems simple doesn't it? Actually it was. It's just like anything else, the more you do it, the easier it gets.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Turned Legs and Base Joinery*
> 
> I start out with some 12/4 walnut, and cut 4 legs, making sure I use rift sawn lumber. Using a turning that I made for a template, I turn all 4 legs. Then I start on the joinery. This is traditional mortise and tenon joinery throughout, and I show an easy way to get nice tight fitting tenons. The front bottom rail uses a double tenon while the top uses a dovetail to hold everything together. The most unusual thing in this video is that there a shot where you can almost see me smile! Almost….
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Your project videos are awesome. Just the right amount of detail (IMO). That is going to be a spectacular desk.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Turned Legs and Base Joinery*
> 
> I start out with some 12/4 walnut, and cut 4 legs, making sure I use rift sawn lumber. Using a turning that I made for a template, I turn all 4 legs. Then I start on the joinery. This is traditional mortise and tenon joinery throughout, and I show an easy way to get nice tight fitting tenons. The front bottom rail uses a double tenon while the top uses a dovetail to hold everything together. The most unusual thing in this video is that there a shot where you can almost see me smile! Almost….
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Your project videos are awesome. Just the right amount of detail (IMO). That is going to be a spectacular desk.
> 
> - Julian


Thanks so much for the kind words Julian! I feel I have really turned a corner in the project, and heading for the finish line.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*Inlay, Inlay and More Inlay*

I start out by creating a template for the oval fan medallions that will be recessed into the front of the leg. I then work on the recesses for the banding that will go on the rails. The banding on the legs at the top must match the rails exactly, and I show how I accomplish this. Then it's cutting for the banding on the legs, along with additional stringing that will be on the front of the legs. I wrap it all up by gluing all the banding and string inlay into the legs and the rails.

As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Inlay, Inlay and More Inlay*
> 
> I start out by creating a template for the oval fan medallions that will be recessed into the front of the leg. I then work on the recesses for the banding that will go on the rails. The banding on the legs at the top must match the rails exactly, and I show how I accomplish this. Then it's cutting for the banding on the legs, along with additional stringing that will be on the front of the legs. I wrap it all up by gluing all the banding and string inlay into the legs and the rails.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Very pristine and classy work Guy.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Inlay, Inlay and More Inlay*
> 
> I start out by creating a template for the oval fan medallions that will be recessed into the front of the leg. I then work on the recesses for the banding that will go on the rails. The banding on the legs at the top must match the rails exactly, and I show how I accomplish this. Then it's cutting for the banding on the legs, along with additional stringing that will be on the front of the legs. I wrap it all up by gluing all the banding and string inlay into the legs and the rails.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Very pristine and classy work Guy.
> 
> - Roger


Thanks Roger! It is progressing nicely. And more important than anything else is that my wife approves of it! So far…


----------



## tpritch (Jan 12, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Inlay, Inlay and More Inlay*
> 
> I start out by creating a template for the oval fan medallions that will be recessed into the front of the leg. I then work on the recesses for the banding that will go on the rails. The banding on the legs at the top must match the rails exactly, and I show how I accomplish this. Then it's cutting for the banding on the legs, along with additional stringing that will be on the front of the legs. I wrap it all up by gluing all the banding and string inlay into the legs and the rails.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


I have enjoyed your videos. Looking forward to see more. I have subscribed to your channel.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Inlay, Inlay and More Inlay*
> 
> I start out by creating a template for the oval fan medallions that will be recessed into the front of the leg. I then work on the recesses for the banding that will go on the rails. The banding on the legs at the top must match the rails exactly, and I show how I accomplish this. Then it's cutting for the banding on the legs, along with additional stringing that will be on the front of the legs. I wrap it all up by gluing all the banding and string inlay into the legs and the rails.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> I have enjoyed your videos. Looking forward to see more. I have subscribed to your channel.
> 
> - Tom Pritchard


Thanks Tom! I always like it when a fellow Hoosier watches and comments on my videos!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*Base Internals and Assembly*

In this video, I make the center divider for the drawers in the base. I also add some kickers for the drawers. After sanding, I glue it up taking special care to line up the inlay on the rails with the legs.

As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Base Internals and Assembly*
> 
> In this video, I make the center divider for the drawers in the base. I also add some kickers for the drawers. After sanding, I glue it up taking special care to line up the inlay on the rails with the legs.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Fine looking stock, and fine looking craftsmanship. Good stuff Guy


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Base Internals and Assembly*
> 
> In this video, I make the center divider for the drawers in the base. I also add some kickers for the drawers. After sanding, I glue it up taking special care to line up the inlay on the rails with the legs.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Fine looking stock, and fine looking craftsmanship. Good stuff Guy
> 
> - Roger


Thanks Roger.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Base Internals and Assembly*
> 
> In this video, I make the center divider for the drawers in the base. I also add some kickers for the drawers. After sanding, I glue it up taking special care to line up the inlay on the rails with the legs.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Guy, I want you to know that I very much appreciate this kind of multi-part, in depth video series on a real furniture project. While I subscribe to many YouTube woodworking channels, and enjoy them for the most part, many of them either concentrate on homemade tools or on small simple projects. Nothing wrong with that, but projects like yours are what can teach and inspire someone to "take it to the next level."

I also appreciate the fact that your videos show the work in real time, and that you explain your process as you go. I am not a fan of the triple time videos with no voiceover that seem to be becoming so prevalent.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Base Internals and Assembly*
> 
> In this video, I make the center divider for the drawers in the base. I also add some kickers for the drawers. After sanding, I glue it up taking special care to line up the inlay on the rails with the legs.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Guy, I want you to know that I very much appreciate this kind of multi-part, in depth video series on a real furniture project. While I subscribe to many YouTube woodworking channels, and enjoy them for the most part, many of them either concentrate on homemade tools or on small simple projects. Nothing wrong with that, but projects like yours are what can teach and inspire someone to "take it to the next level."
> 
> I also appreciate the fact that your videos show the work in real time, and that you explain your process as you go. I am not a fan of the triple time videos with no voiceover that seem to be becoming so prevalent.
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's hearing things like this from other woodworkers that inspires me. Thanks for taking time to comment, and I look forward to seeing more of your work in the future also.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*Figured Inlay Drawers and Top*

In this video, I have a nice piece of figured walnut, and resaw it to make book matched drawer fronts. These pieces get laminated to another piece of walnut. I also make a small frame for the hutch to rest on the top, and make the top. And of course, everything gets inlay!
As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Figured Inlay Drawers and Top*
> 
> In this video, I have a nice piece of figured walnut, and resaw it to make book matched drawer fronts. These pieces get laminated to another piece of walnut. I also make a small frame for the hutch to rest on the top, and make the top. And of course, everything gets inlay!
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Wow, looks great. Have not gotten tired watching you build this project. Thanks for the videos.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Figured Inlay Drawers and Top*
> 
> In this video, I have a nice piece of figured walnut, and resaw it to make book matched drawer fronts. These pieces get laminated to another piece of walnut. I also make a small frame for the hutch to rest on the top, and make the top. And of course, everything gets inlay!
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


My computer laid down so I have some catching up to do but I see you are still on track with the "Masterpiece". It is just amazing!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Figured Inlay Drawers and Top*
> 
> In this video, I have a nice piece of figured walnut, and resaw it to make book matched drawer fronts. These pieces get laminated to another piece of walnut. I also make a small frame for the hutch to rest on the top, and make the top. And of course, everything gets inlay!
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Wow, looks great. Have not gotten tired watching you build this project. Thanks for the videos.
> 
> - Julian


Thanks for the kind words Julian!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Figured Inlay Drawers and Top*
> 
> In this video, I have a nice piece of figured walnut, and resaw it to make book matched drawer fronts. These pieces get laminated to another piece of walnut. I also make a small frame for the hutch to rest on the top, and make the top. And of course, everything gets inlay!
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> My computer laid down so I have some catching up to do but I see you are still on track with the "Masterpiece". It is just amazing!
> 
> - gfadvm


First time I've heard "masterpiece" associated with any of my work. Thanks!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Figured Inlay Drawers and Top*
> 
> In this video, I have a nice piece of figured walnut, and resaw it to make book matched drawer fronts. These pieces get laminated to another piece of walnut. I also make a small frame for the hutch to rest on the top, and make the top. And of course, everything gets inlay!
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Very elegant, beautiful, and intricate craftsmanship Guy. WowZa!!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Figured Inlay Drawers and Top*
> 
> In this video, I have a nice piece of figured walnut, and resaw it to make book matched drawer fronts. These pieces get laminated to another piece of walnut. I also make a small frame for the hutch to rest on the top, and make the top. And of course, everything gets inlay!
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Very elegant, beautiful, and intricate craftsmanship Guy. WowZa!!
> 
> - Roger


Hey Roger! Just came in from putting the oil on. The drawers came out really nice.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*Pre-Assembly and Back*

Final finishing up of the woodworking part of this project! I attach the hutch to the subframe, and then that assembly to the top. I also make the interior back and the back of the hutch.

As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Pre-Assembly and Back*
> 
> Final finishing up of the woodworking part of this project! I attach the hutch to the subframe, and then that assembly to the top. I also make the interior back and the back of the hutch.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


A super pristine and elegant build. You've put a lotta luv in this.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Pre-Assembly and Back*
> 
> Final finishing up of the woodworking part of this project! I attach the hutch to the subframe, and then that assembly to the top. I also make the interior back and the back of the hutch.
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> A super pristine and elegant build. You ve put a lotta luv in this.
> 
> - Roger


Thanks Roger. And a lot of blood, sweat and tears!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*Applying an Oil and Shellac Finish*

First a coat of boiled linseed oil is applied, and then 4 coats of amber shellac. I also show my method of mixing my own shellac. The grain on the drawers really popped and they look great!

As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Applying an Oil and Shellac Finish*
> 
> First a coat of boiled linseed oil is applied, and then 4 coats of amber shellac. I also show my method of mixing my own shellac. The grain on the drawers really popped and they look great!
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Guy, I followed the whole build and am in awe of your skill. This turned out absolutely amazing!!! Shellac has also become my favorite finish but I don't mix my own.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Applying an Oil and Shellac Finish*
> 
> First a coat of boiled linseed oil is applied, and then 4 coats of amber shellac. I also show my method of mixing my own shellac. The grain on the drawers really popped and they look great!
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Guy, I followed the whole build and am in awe of your skill. This turned out absolutely amazing!!! Shellac has also become my favorite finish but I don t mix my own.
> 
> - gfadvm


Thanks! You should try making your own. Very easy to do, and it gives you a lot more control of the color.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Applying an Oil and Shellac Finish*
> 
> First a coat of boiled linseed oil is applied, and then 4 coats of amber shellac. I also show my method of mixing my own shellac. The grain on the drawers really popped and they look great!
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


The finish looks great. Fantastic project and video series.


----------



## DougN (Dec 14, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Applying an Oil and Shellac Finish*
> 
> First a coat of boiled linseed oil is applied, and then 4 coats of amber shellac. I also show my method of mixing my own shellac. The grain on the drawers really popped and they look great!
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Guy, such a great project! You do fantastic work and your videos are so informative! Thanks for taking the time and effort to create them. We are all benefitting from them!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Applying an Oil and Shellac Finish*
> 
> First a coat of boiled linseed oil is applied, and then 4 coats of amber shellac. I also show my method of mixing my own shellac. The grain on the drawers really popped and they look great!
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> The finish looks great. Fantastic project and video series.
> 
> - Julian


Thanks Julian!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Applying an Oil and Shellac Finish*
> 
> First a coat of boiled linseed oil is applied, and then 4 coats of amber shellac. I also show my method of mixing my own shellac. The grain on the drawers really popped and they look great!
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Guy, such a great project! You do fantastic work and your videos are so informative! Thanks for taking the time and effort to create them. We are all benefitting from them!
> 
> - DougN


Hey Doug! I am glad you took something away from the videos. Hearing that makes it worthwhile for me.


----------



## DougN (Dec 14, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Applying an Oil and Shellac Finish*
> 
> First a coat of boiled linseed oil is applied, and then 4 coats of amber shellac. I also show my method of mixing my own shellac. The grain on the drawers really popped and they look great!
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Guy, quick question. How do you like your Grizzly jointer? Looking at getting one and would really appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Applying an Oil and Shellac Finish*
> 
> First a coat of boiled linseed oil is applied, and then 4 coats of amber shellac. I also show my method of mixing my own shellac. The grain on the drawers really popped and they look great!
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> Guy, quick question. How do you like your Grizzly jointer? Looking at getting one and would really appreciate your thoughts!
> 
> - DougN


Doug, it is an absolute beast. I did go with the helical head, and very glad I did. The parallel beds once set up and fine tuned just work. When I got mine, the fence was warped a little. No problem. Called Grizzly and their customer service is everything they say it is. No questions, no BS. They just shipped me out a new one. I was so happy with the jointer, that I also bought the 17" bandsaw. It had a lot to do with the service. The only thing is I am wishing I would have the gotten the 12".


----------



## DougN (Dec 14, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Applying an Oil and Shellac Finish*
> 
> First a coat of boiled linseed oil is applied, and then 4 coats of amber shellac. I also show my method of mixing my own shellac. The grain on the drawers really popped and they look great!
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


Thanks Guy. That is what I thought about the jointer! Isn't it always that once you get a certain size jointer you wish you would have gotten the next size up. Looking forward to your next project.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Applying an Oil and Shellac Finish*
> 
> First a coat of boiled linseed oil is applied, and then 4 coats of amber shellac. I also show my method of mixing my own shellac. The grain on the drawers really popped and they look great!
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!


You are a fine craftsman Guy. This is a beautiful piece


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Applying an Oil and Shellac Finish*
> 
> First a coat of boiled linseed oil is applied, and then 4 coats of amber shellac. I also show my method of mixing my own shellac. The grain on the drawers really popped and they look great!
> 
> As always, I welcome your questions and comments!





> You are a fine craftsman Guy. This is a beautiful piece
> 
> - Roger


Thanks Roger. I have been called many things in my life, and craftsman is a first!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*Hardware and Final Assembly*

It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!

As always, I welcome your comments and questions!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!


Guy, I have been a member here for quite a while and I honestly believe that is my favorite project ever posted! Your attention to detail really paid off in the way those tambor doors and drawers slide! I wouldn't change a thing!
Can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!


That is an awesome looking desk. Looks like something you would see in a museum. Always look forward to your videos. How are you going to top this project?


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!


A true masterpiece, thanks for documenting it so well. I've love to incorporate a tambour like yours into one of my projects one day.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!


I want to thank you, Guy, for making this video series.
Not realy my style of furniture but the way you go about your projects and show your medthods are great. Not so much talking but lots of information. The way you have broken this project up into smaller, mannageable parts have made me think that also I can indertake more complex projects. I have learned a lot.

Looking forward to another project from your hands.

Thanks again!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!





> Guy, I have been a member here for quite a while and I honestly believe that is my favorite project ever posted! Your attention to detail really paid off in the way those tambor doors and drawers slide! I wouldn t change a thing!
> Can t wait to see what you do next.
> 
> - gfadvm


Thanks. Still trying to figure out whats next. Something a little easier. HaHa


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!





> That is an awesome looking desk. Looks like something you would see in a museum. Always look forward to your videos. How are you going to top this project?
> 
> - Julian


Thanks Julian. Everything I make is purpose built. Just waiting for the next request to come in for a family member.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!





> A true masterpiece, thanks for documenting it so well. I ve love to incorporate a tambour like yours into one of my projects one day.
> 
> - siavosh


Thanks for the nice comment Siavoch. The tambour was a lot easier to make than I thought.


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!





> I want to thank you, Guy, for making this video series.
> Not realy my style of furniture but the way you go about your projects and show your medthods are great. Not so much talking but lots of information. The way you have broken this project up into smaller, mannageable parts have made me think that also I can indertake more complex projects. I have learned a lot.
> 
> Looking forward to another project from your hands.
> ...


Thanks! This project is within anyone's reach. And you hit the nail on the head. Breaking it down to smaller more manageable tasks.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!


Guy, this is a beautiful piece.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DougN (Dec 14, 2011)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!


Guy, looks fantastic! I really like the larger pulls that you used! Really can't wait until your next project! I need to get busy on one myself. Thanks again for putting these out for us to enjoy and more importantly learn from.

Doug


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!





> Guy, this is a beautiful piece.
> 
> helluvawreck aka Charles
> http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com
> ...


Thanks Charles!


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!





> Guy, looks fantastic! I really like the larger pulls that you used! Really can t wait until your next project! I need to get busy on one myself. Thanks again for putting these out for us to enjoy and more importantly learn from.
> 
> Doug
> 
> - DougN


Doug, thank you for watching and your support during this project.


----------



## Gbluee (Feb 24, 2015)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!


Very nice job on the whole project! Also just subscribed to you Youtube channel, I'll be looking forward to upcomming videos and Ill go back to watch the other videos of this stunnig piece…


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

guyswoodshop said:


> *Hardware and Final Assembly*
> 
> It's finally finished! In this video I perform the final assembly of the secretary. I install the tambours and handles, the backs, and the drawer hardware. Yes, I did end up going with the larger pulls. There were some very good points made about the larger and smaller pulls. However in the end, it boiled down to my beautiful wife making the final decision. A nice coat of wax and it's complete! Thanks to everyone who watched and supported me during this build!
> 
> As always, I welcome your comments and questions!





> Very nice job on the whole project! Also just subscribed to you Youtube channel, I ll be looking forward to upcomming videos and Ill go back to watch the other videos of this stunnig piece…
> 
> - Gbluee


Thanks Tomy. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------

